# Need a Goat Transported from Los Vegas, NV to Sedona, AZ



## That Goat Girl (7 mo ago)

I found this adorable doeling on facebook and she is located in Los Vegas, NV. Does anyone know any good goat transporters? Or do you know anyone who is willing to make a goat delivery along their trip? the delivery would be 226 Mi from Los Vegas to where I live in Northern Arizona


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hm, I know a rabbit transporter who MIGHT transport a rabbit.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

You might catch Brian Barlow if he were returning from a trip west.


----------



## That Goat Girl (7 mo ago)

CrazyDogLady said:


> You might catch Brian Barlow if he were returning from a trip west.


How can I contact him?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

That Goat Girl said:


> How can I contact him?


He's on FB.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

I recommend bob may. and Brian Barlow altho Brians care taker Quit and he wasn’t available a few weeks ago he might be now.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

hooves galore Nigerians said:


> I recommend bob may. and Brian Barlow altho Brians care taker Quit and he wasn’t available a few weeks ago he might be now.


Oh no! He just brought me a kid at the end of June, I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i tried brian and ended up having to cancel.
-so im also trying to find someone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

